# Quiet on the set



## jesseluvsprada (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, alot of this is German to me, so please excuse my ignorance...I had the Geek squad come in a year or so ago and install a full home theater. Panasonic 3D Television, Onkyo Receiver, Mirage SubWoofer and 5 Mirage surround sound speakers, Panasonic 3D Blu-Ray player, a comcast cable box and an X-box 360. Recently we got rid of the Comcast cable box and X-box. The sound worked fine. Recently for some reason the sound is completely shut off-even the TV itself will not provide any sound. I went to the house fuse box and reset the switches (they weren't popped) once I flipped them I would get sound again. But this stopped working as well. Now I'm getting absolutely no sound. I'm using a Logitech remote. Is this a quick fix, am I missing something simple? Or should I get the pro's back in here? Thank you


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

If you no longer have Comcast, what are you using for your souce?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you have a power center or a power strip with a breaker in it, see if it needs resetting. A power strip will usually have a button, sometimes red, for reset. A power center will vary according to manufacturer.

However, if you get sound sometimes and not others, it is not likely AC power related. Is everything well ventilated? Receivers can/will shutdown if they overheat.

I assume you have checked to make sure the Logitech remote's mute button was not pressed, right?


----------



## jesseluvsprada (Jan 24, 2013)

Like I said please excuse my ignorance on this-I appreciate the input I really do, so thank you! As far as the source, I guess nothing. All's we did was unhook the cable box and take it back. Since all the wires go thru the wall, the HDMI cable for that cable box is still plugged into the tv. I haven't reprogrammed the Logitech or anything. There is a power strip and I will reset it-I am getting power to everything. The remote will turn on the correct components for iPod, and Blu-Ray adjusting inputs as well. There just is absolutely no sound coming thru-the surround sound, the subwoofer (which was purchased separately, same brand) or the Television itself.


----------

